# Rear cradle/subframe bolts



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Guys has anyone put new bushings in their rear cradle/subframe ? My question is do you have to change the bolt ? The Pedders bolts are about $50 for two bolts. To me that seems alittle high. Can I use a regular 10.5 grade from the hardware store if I have to replace it ?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

:willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I ordered new bolts from the dealership for mine.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

pcviper13 said:


> Hey Guys has anyone put new bushings in their rear cradle/subframe ? My question is do you have to change the bolt ? The Pedders bolts are about $50 for two bolts. To me that seems alittle high. Can I use a regular 10.5 grade from the hardware store if I have to replace it ?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> :willy:


I know a bit about Torque-to-Yield bolts... But don't know how to check whether these bolts have stretched too much to re-use.

It's probably worth the $50 to NOT have to worry about whether your old bolts were OK to re-use.

BOB


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I know,I don't want the rearend falling out. It just seems that everything for the GTO 04-06 is two or three times more than any other car. Then top it off with all of theese tty bolts,it makes little projects real expensive.

How much are the factory bolts ?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to find my recept, but I think I paid less than $50 for the cradle and diff to body mount bolts. I got a small discount too because I'm military. But the list price is on my recept too. I've heard of some folks reusing the stock bolts without any problems, some add some locktight to them for insurance.

You can try here too: gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

GM4life said:


> I have to find my recept, but I think I paid less than $50 for the cradle and diff to body mount bolts. I got a small discount too because I'm military. But the list price is on my recept too. I've heard of some folks reusing the stock bolts without any problems, some add some locktight to them for insurance.
> 
> You can try here too: gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog


I could not find the bolts on the link above. Did you find out how much you paid for your bolts ?
I have not had time to go to my non-Pontiac dealer to get a price.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

you can check if your bolts are still good pretty simply. you just look real closely at the threds and if they look like a bottle neck and the threds are stretched out then they need replaced. secondly if they do need replaced the bolts usually have some markings on them they may be a number or dash marks and that will indicate the strenght of the bolt. and you can take it too your hardware store and get the same thing. odds are you'll be fine reusing the bolts just lock tight them and you'll be fine i would definatly retorque from time to time


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

pcviper13 said:


> I could not find the bolts on the link above. Did you find out how much you paid for your bolts ?
> I have not had time to go to my non-Pontiac dealer to get a price.


Wow, I forgot sorry about that. I'll give you the list price:
X-member bolt pt#92038482(2 req.) $18.70
Diff to body bolt pt#92138390(4 req.) $5.35


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey thanks guys ! I will check mine and now that I have the part numbers I can call the dealership and get a price to order them if needed.
If theese are torque to yield they should have some stretch limit to them like rod bolts do.
Just a thought.
Atleast the dealer prices are cheaper.


----------

